# Canadian Supreme Court vs United States Supreme Court



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

I love the Canadian Supreme Court for its strange uniqueness.

Must be the first and only building where the combination of Art Deco and Canadian Chateau Style is _that_ obvious. *Geil!* kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

erbse said:


> Must be the first and only building where the combination of Art Deco and Canadian Chateau Style is _that_ obvious. *Geil!* kay:


And the Edifice Price Tower in the city of Quebec?... 










An art deco skyscraper from 1928 with a Chateau-style roof on top, which is older than the Supreme Court.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Benonie: Yeah, it follows the same pattern, but still it's not as strict beyond the roof as the Supreme Court is.

Btw, what's that building to the right in the above photo?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

erbse said:


> Btw, what's that building to the right in the above photo?


I don't know. Looks like a gouvernement building. Maybe Canadian citizens know more about it?


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

It's Quebec city hall.


----------



## master-chivas (Oct 31, 2011)

both are pretty ordinary ... still US is better


----------



## CF221 (Mar 17, 2009)

Wow. The U.S. Supreme Court building is in so many ways so much more stylish, ornate, and beautiful than the Canadian one; not to mention imposing when you are standing right in front of it.


----------



## socrates#1fan (Jul 1, 2008)

Both are nice, but I prefer the US one. It is more intimidating, powerful, and shows the strong Western cultural roots of the country. It says "don't **** with me". Though I don't always agree with what happens behind its walls, I love the building.


----------



## sweet-d (Jul 20, 2010)

USA!


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Dammit. I really like both. But I guess I'd have to choose America's building since I love Greek-style pillars.


----------



## anak_mm (Apr 8, 2011)

US
it really shouts "democracy" to it & with all the carved figures looking like the "protectors of justice"


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

They are surprisingly close in the voting! I have not voted yet....


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

I prefer the US Supreme Court too.


----------



## Generacion del 80 (Feb 13, 2013)

US Supreme Court is very awesome. It is much better than the Canadian (excuse my english).


----------

